# Sorry guys but I must vent



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Not olny has this been the worst year of fishing that I can remember for me but now my time spent on the site has been cut down my job has blocked me from accessing this site so now I'm only limited to early mornings, nights, and weekends so if you see less of me that is the reason why. Please let this be the best fall run ever.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey CF, sometimes venting is good, it helps maintain sanity in this insane world of fishing, work and sometimes even life in general.

Keep smiling Buddy, life (though a lot a Tee shirts I wear say is good), well, it beats the alternative  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep......*

What Shaggy said. This year for me has been one of the worst also. Work, honey do lists, lack of wheels etc. Well there's always next year.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hey guy, vent away. 

last year was pretty tough for me, this year has been a great fishing year and it ain't over yet, next year it'll be your turn. 

though you should seriously consider a new job.....  

cheers
jerry


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Coco, my company did the same thing. I just routed it a different way


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

cf. things always get better brother


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*yep*



cfishigotu said:


> Coco, my company did the same thing. I just routed it a different way


i had to do the same thing also..just depends on how bad u want things..lol


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

cfishigotu said:


> Coco, my company did the same thing. I just routed it a different way


I work for and investment bank and it's just a little harder that you think and if I get caught I say bye-bye job so I think I'll just wait until I get home.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Serenity Now Serenity Now Serenity Now*

Last fall was shot for me and I have only been out a few times this year.

Can't wait until till this move is all done.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

I can remember when I was working I actually Did my job and not play on the computer, Could that be what's wrong with production to day .?? It's the reason I only use subcontractors now:


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

I vented for 39 years .... LoL. Now I just have fun.

Little vent time is good for you.

Bill


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Try to access the site via the ip address which is 65.98.68.234 instead of typing in www.pierandsurf.com put in the ip address you should go around the filter in the router that way... JAM


----------

